# It's hit the fan now!



## Kain99

I have this beloved friend whom I wish, I could kill!  His step daughter a 9th grader was caught skipping school today.

In my house, the kids were given 3 free skip days a year.  Just tell Momma so I don't have to freak out and think your dead. I'm sure they skipped more often but it was never an issue.

Anyhow, my friend is losing his mind.  He has already called her father in Arizona and went rushing over to her friends house to inform the mom that her child was a bastage also.  

He is sending his little, to Military school next year.

I'm listening to him, thinking My God, what a total over reaction! It's the last week of school... she skipped - BFD! 

My mantra has always been " No kid will make my life hell!"  

Did my hatred of hell make me a slack parent, or is he completely over the top?

Put her on a weeks restriction and be done with it!  Dayum!


----------



## sockgirl77

Kain99 said:


> I have this beloved friend whom I wish, I could kill!  His step daughter a 9th grader was caught skipping school today.
> 
> In my house, the kids were given 3 free skip days a year.  Just tell Momma so I don't have to freak out and think your dead. I'm sure they skipped more often but it was never an issue.
> 
> Anyhow, my friend is losing his mind.  He has already called her father in Arizona and went rushing over to her friends house to inform the mom that her child was a bastage also.
> 
> He is sending his little, to Military school next year.
> 
> I'm listening to him, thinking My God, what a total over reaction! It's the last week of school... she skipped - BFD!
> 
> My mantra has always been " No kid will make my life hell!"
> 
> Did my hatred of hell make me a slack parent, or is he completely over the top?
> 
> Put her on a weeks restriction and be done with it!  Dayum!



1. It's not cool to let your kids skip school.
2. Has this kid ever done anything like this before?


----------



## BiteMeBaby

LexiGirl75 said:


> I damned near killed both of mine tonight. They get shipped off to dad's tomorrow morning and I get $50 to do whatever I want this whole weekend or as he said "Watch Lifetiime and relax"
> 
> Btw, thanks to Steve Harvey and some chick who wrote in today, her disease I am showing symptoms in and my support system is there for me.
> 
> You don't have enough time to see my list of what they've done. Just know it's a wonder I'm not on crack or have a white liver.
> 
> Lastly, My son's dad and I have been fighting about him coming back to live with him in PG. I say no, this is a better place for him (14y/o) and that the youngest loves living down here. WTFever!!!! My kid has done everything that he could to embarrass the living crap out of our family. I look like the community fool. Dad wins! He won't be back to live with me ever again.
> 
> You ask if skipping school is a bad enough thing for a parent to become proactive (or as you state over-reactive)? Everything starts with something little.
> 
> Taking a puff or a swig or groping or taking loose change, taking a few of mom's white socks, etc. Some kids do practice discipline but most kids don't know how to bring their behinds back on the right side of the road.
> 
> Do I feel sorry for the oldest girl, nope. Do I feel sorry for the youngest, not really. It's military school, not jail. One of those you can go to and leave from on your own. The other you can not. Parents should accept when they can't keep a grip on their kids and  allow someone else to before the law has to.
> 
> That's all I'm saying.



 Wanna skizz out a little more?


----------



## Baja28

Skipping school should NEVER be condoned. 

The guy is going a lil over the top though.


----------



## Pandora

Kain99 said:


> I have this beloved friend whom I wish, I could kill!  His step daughter a 9th grader was caught skipping school today.
> 
> In my house, the kids were given 3 free skip days a year.  Just tell Momma so I don't have to freak out and think your dead. I'm sure they skipped more often but it was never an issue.
> 
> Anyhow, my friend is losing his mind.  He has already called her father in Arizona and went rushing over to her friends house to inform the mom that her child was a bastage also.
> 
> He is sending his little, to Military school next year.
> 
> I'm listening to him, thinking My God, what a total over reaction! It's the last week of school... she skipped - BFD!
> 
> My mantra has always been " No kid will make my life hell!"
> 
> Did my hatred of hell make me a slack parent, or is he completely over the top?
> 
> Put her on a weeks restriction and be done with it!  Dayum!



I'm surprised you gave your kids 3 free skip days a year.... 







































I thought I was the only one who did that, but my father allotted me "skip" days too, with the same condition, don't sneak...  Be up front and open about it, and I understand the mind set.  We all get tired, even children get tired and need a break.  Restriction and be done with it, but maybe your friend is one of those people who needs to blow it off and then come down to reality?


----------



## morningbell

Kain99 said:


> I have this beloved friend whom I wish, I could kill!  His step daughter a 9th grader was caught skipping school today.
> 
> In my house, the kids were given 3 free skip days a year.  Just tell Momma so I don't have to freak out and think your dead. I'm sure they skipped more often but it was never an issue.
> 
> Anyhow, my friend is losing his mind.  He has already called her father in Arizona and went rushing over to her friends house to inform the mom that her child was a bastage also.
> 
> He is sending his little, to Military school next year.
> 
> I'm listening to him, thinking My God, what a total over reaction! It's the last week of school... she skipped - BFD!
> 
> My mantra has always been " No kid will make my life hell!"
> 
> Did my hatred of hell make me a slack parent, or is he completely over the top?
> 
> Put her on a weeks restriction and be done with it!  Dayum!



It really depends on the kid.  Military school is a little much unless he sees her going down the wrong path, grades aren't good or making friends with the unsavory types.  I was sent to catholic school and was kicked out (for wearing the wrong color penny loafers, having pink hair and a mowhawk).  Thats all I did, I was a polite kid, had a job and hung out with everyone, jocks, nerds, preppies, punks, metal heads, stoners, straight edge band geeks, all of them.  My problem was I didn't care about my grades, I was so bored in school.  

   I think its good that you give 3 skip days, he it seems is not cool with this and never has been.  If your child is getting good grades, is polite and has never been in trouble with the police I say give them room to roam.  

   To each his own:shrug:


----------



## sockgirl77

Baja28 said:


> Skipping school should NEVER be condoned.
> 
> The guy is going a lil over the top though.





Pandora said:


> I'm surprised you gave your kids 3 free skip days a year....
> 
> I thought I was the only one who did that, but my father allotted me "skip" days too, with the same condition, don't sneak...  Be up front and open about it, and I understand the mind set.  We all get tired, even children get tired and need a break.  Restriction and be done with it, but maybe your friend is one of those people who needs to blow it off and then come down to reality?



I got my ass kicked when I skipped school! And rightfully!!!


----------



## jetmonkey

Kain99 said:


> I have this beloved friend whom I wish, I could kill!  His step daughter a 9th grader was caught skipping school today.
> 
> In my house, the kids were given 3 free skip days a year.  Just tell Momma so I don't have to freak out and think your dead. I'm sure they skipped more often but it was never an issue.
> 
> Anyhow, my friend is losing his mind.  He has already called her father in Arizona and went rushing over to her friends house to inform the mom that her child was a bastage also.
> 
> He is sending his little, to Military school next year.
> 
> I'm listening to him, thinking My God, what a total over reaction! It's the last week of school... she skipped - BFD!
> 
> My mantra has always been " No kid will make my life hell!"
> 
> Did my hatred of hell make me a slack parent, or is he completely over the top?
> 
> Put her on a weeks restriction and be done with it!  Dayum!


She probably got knocked up today.


----------



## Pandora

sockgirl77 said:


> I got my ass kicked when I skipped school! And rightfully!!!



You must not have had it kicked enough.  :shrug:  Girl, if I would have come home pregnant without being married, I would have been as good as dead.    You did it 3 times, not ragging on you, just saying.  

Had my father not authorized me to skip, I would have NEVER done it.  You would have to have known my father (back then) to understand that.


----------



## sockgirl77

Pandora said:


> You must not have had it kicked enough.  :shrug:  Girl, if I would have come home pregnant without being married, I would have been as good as dead.    You did it 3 times, not ragging on you, just saying.
> 
> Had my father not authorized me to skip, I would have NEVER done it.  You would have to have known my father (back then) to understand that.



I was almost 27 when I had my first child. Find some new material.


----------



## Baja28

jetmonkey said:


> She probably got knocked up today.


----------



## Pandora

sockgirl77 said:


> I was almost 27 when I had my first child. Find some new material.



It wouldn't have mattered if I was 67, I still couldn't have told him.  

  New material?   Your apparent insecurity issues are showing.


----------



## sockgirl77

Pandora said:


> It wouldn't have mattered if I was 67, I still couldn't have told him.
> 
> New material?   Your apparent insecurity issues are showing.



Eventually you would have had to tell him. I suppose you never had sex before you got married? This has nothing to do with insecurity issues. We are talking about parenting and YOU bring up the fact that I've had three kids out of wedlock. Let's not make this personal. How about that?


----------



## Pandora

sockgirl77 said:


> Eventually you would have had to tell him. I suppose you never had sex before you got married? This has nothing to do with insecurity issues. We are talking about parenting and YOU bring up the fact that I've had three kids out of wedlock. Let's not make this personal. How about that?



It wasn't made to be personal until you took it personally.


----------



## jetmonkey

How many joints do your kids get to smoke each year?


----------



## Kain99

Pandora I don't say this often but I love your philosphy!  LIfe is to damn hard as it is!  Understand your kids will be kids and make it easy for crap sake!


----------



## sockgirl77

Pandora said:


> It wasn't made to be personal until you took it personally.



Whatever. How was I not supposed to take that personal? Basically you said that there was something wrong with me having 3 kids out of wedlock and I disagree. I'd rather be happily single than miserably married!


----------



## Kain99

jetmonkey said:


> How many joints do your kids get to smoke each year?



My children are all drug free.... Glad ya didn't ask about alcohol! Whew!~


----------



## sockgirl77

Kain99 said:


> Pandora I don't say this often but I love your philosphy!  LIfe is to damn hard as it is!  Understand your kids will be kids and make it easy for crap sake!



And parents should be parents. They need to know the importance of their education and allowing them to skip school is not helping that.


----------



## Kain99

sockgirl77 said:


> And parents should be parents. They need to know the importance of their education and allowing them to skip school is not helping that.



Just wait little missy!  You'll learn to pick your battles... I promise.


----------



## sockgirl77

Kain99 said:


> Just wait little missy!  You'll learn to pick your battles... I promise.



Picking battles? There are battles about what clothes to wear and what sports to play. Skipping school, there's no argument about that. My mom's philosophy: Unless you are bleeding, hacking up your lungs, running a high fever, puking, or dead...you're going!


----------



## Pandora

sockgirl77 said:


> Whatever. How was I not supposed to take that personal? Basically you said that there was something wrong with me having 3 kids out of wedlock and I disagree. I'd rather be happily single than miserably married!



Did I say *I *had a problem with it?  Or did I say *my father* would have had a problem with it? 

You went into a spin defending yourself, and I think it bothers YOU more than you let on or you wouldn't constantly defend yourself.  :shrug:


----------



## jetmonkey

Pull her hair!


----------



## sockgirl77

Pandora said:


> Did I say *I *had a problem with it?  Or did I say *my father* would have had a problem with it?
> 
> You went into a spin defending yourself, and I think it bothers YOU more than you let on or you wouldn't constantly defend yourself.  :shrug:



No, it bothers me that people talk crap about it. It does not bother me that I am not married. Not the slightest.


----------



## Pandora

sockgirl77 said:


> Picking battles? There are battles about what clothes to wear and what sports to play. Skipping school, there's no argument about that. My mom's philosophy: Unless you are bleeding, hacking up your lungs, running a high fever, puking, or dead...you're going!



I have boys, 9 and 13 years old, so I haven't had the full shot of control issues I know are coming.  I know this because I did raise my 2 sisters after my mother died, and I know the eventual control push that is coming in the teenage years.  

Actually, one of my sisters is younger than you.  You'll learn, right now you have a lot of control but there will come a time when they will want some control, skip days allow that and it is really minor.

They also learn to live with the choice of missing school because it was always understood (as I am sure it is with Kain) that they will make up the missed work.


----------



## Pandora

jetmonkey said:


> Pull her hair!


----------



## sockgirl77

Pandora said:


> I have boys, 9 and 13 years old, so I haven't had the full shot of control issues I know are coming.  I know this because I did raise my 2 sisters after my mother died, and I know the eventual control push that is coming in the teenage years.
> 
> Actually, one of my sisters is younger than you.  You'll learn, right now you have a lot of control but there will come a time when they will want some control, skip days allow that and it is really minor.



Kids should not have control!


----------



## sockgirl77

jetmonkey said:


> Pull her hair!



Throw her in the coleslaw!


----------



## Pandora

sockgirl77 said:


> Kids should not have control!



Okay...   Good luck with that! 

You find out!!!!


----------



## Kain99

sockgirl77 said:


> Kids should not have control!



Yes they should!  They are little people and soon little adults.  Unless you give them some semblance of control you lose!

Don't even tell me, you never skipped behind mean mommies back.


----------



## sockgirl77

Pandora said:


> Okay...   Good luck with that!
> 
> You find out!!!!



Find out what? That I am the parent and will always remain the one in control? I NEVER had control in my parents' house. That was made clear. I turned out just fine.


----------



## sockgirl77

Kain99 said:


> Yes they should!  They are little people and soon little adults.  Unless you give them some semblance of control you lose!
> 
> Don't even tell me, you never skipped behind mean mommies back.



I did and I got my ass kicked and grounded for it.


----------



## SShewbert

sockgirl77 said:


> Kids should not have control!



Agreed. Maybe I am living in another world but I do not feel the kids should control their parents. Freedom and responsibilty so that they may become independent yes, but not control. And on that note there are other ways to give freedom and responsibilty instead of allowing them to skip. Instead they would lose some freedom by skipping. They will need that education one day. I never did gradute and regret it. I want my kids to have an education. I do think in this case though the step-daddy over reacted. You don't agree with them doing it then ground them and get it over with.


----------



## Pete

sockgirl77 said:


> 1. It's not cool to let your kids skip school.



Sure it is as long as it is not a routine occurance. Boy and I both played hookey a few weeks ago.  He had 3 missed days all year and we needed a "mental health day"


----------



## Pandora

sockgirl77 said:


> Find out what? That I am the parent and will always remain the one in control? I NEVER had control in my parents' house. That was made clear. I turned out just fine.



I wish we could fast forward your life, ahhh say, about 13 years.  

See how much you think you know then.


----------



## Kain99

SShewbert said:


> Agreed. Maybe I am living in another world but I do not feel the kids should control their parents. Freedom and responsibilty so that they may become independent yes, but not control. And on that note there are other ways to give freedom and responsibilty instead of allowing them to skip. Instead they would lose some freedom by skipping. They will need that education one day. I never did gradute and regret it. I want my kids to have an education. I do think in this case though the step-daddy over reacted. You don't agree with them doing it then ground them and get it over with.



Young parents..... It's so sweet!


----------



## Pete

sockgirl77 said:


> Kids should not have control!



If you authorize or consent to them having a skip day and you know where they are and what they are doing, don't you still have control as opposed to them sneaking off where you have no control?


----------



## Kain99

Pandora said:


> The parents who allow occasional skipping list....
> 
> - Kain
> - Pandora
> - Pete
> 
> 
> I know we are not the only ones....
> 
> Seriously sockgirl, you fight your kids over everything, they will fight back over the things that really matter.



May I add that my angel is graduating with her nursing degree in the fall and continuing her education another 4 years in Biological Engineering. 

My eldest son is employed by the Charles County Sheriffs department.

My sweet little baby will be leaving me for an ET position in the Coast Guard in July.

I think I did pretty good.

Skipping and all.


----------



## Pandora

Kain, 

My sister is graduating with her Masters in the Spring of 2009 and working for the Feds in the Human Resources Department.   

That is really fantastic on all 3.   Sounds like all 3 eventually got themselves into highly stressful positions so those "mental health/personal" days must have help them recharge and succeed.


----------



## Pete

LexiGirl75 said:


> Kids who don't skip school (authrorized or not) grow up to work on the base.



I skipped school and some people at the base work for me.


----------



## Lugnut

LexiGirl75 said:


> Gonna go take this test.


----------



## punjabigyrl

Hubby has a crazy work schedule so there is one hookie day for daughter and father and another for hubby and son. We have talked about hookie days and to be upfront about it. I'd rather know that they(son or daughter) are at home watching movies, sleeping in etc then find out from school. I have super nosy neighbors and they know who comes and goes so i will find out if something else happens.


----------



## sockgirl77

I'll come back in 13 years and let you know how my controlled kids are.


----------



## Kain99

sockgirl77 said:


> I'll come back in 13 years and let you know how my controlled kids are.



We will all be here!  Promise.


----------



## MJ

I let my kids take a day off now and then and they're both on the honor roll.


----------



## Pandora

MJ said:


> I let my kids take a day off now and then and they're both on the honor roll.



  So your kids control you too?  to the list...  

- Kain
- Pandora
- Pete
- punjabigyrl
- MJ


----------



## redhotmomma

My Dad didn't care if i went to school or not. When i moved in with him it took him 3 weeks to sign me up for the new school.He didnt care about my grades. He said i have to learn on my own. Ya well that screwed me up. No i am regretting skipping school and getting into trouble. Now that i am about to turn 26 i look back and was like damn i could of already graduated collage and have a great job.I will not let my kids skip school. I hope they make it year round.I want better for my kids. I am going to collage next year woo hoo! Go me!


----------



## Pete

LexiGirl75 said:


> Ok, new theory.



Some people that skip school also grow up to NOT get stimulus checks too.


----------



## Pete

redhotmomma said:


> My Dad didn't care if i went to school or not. When i moved in with him it took him 3 weeks to sign me up for the new school.He didnt care about my grades. He said i have to learn on my own. Ya well that screwed me up. No i am regretting skipping school and getting into trouble. Now that i am about to turn 26 i look back and was like damn i could of already graduated collage and have a great job.I will not let my kids skip school. I hope they make it year round.I want better for my kids. I am going to collage next year woo hoo! Go me!



Art major?


----------



## vraiblonde

Pete said:


> Some people that skip school also grow up to NOT get stimulus checks too.



I skipped school and didn't get a stimulus check.  The government apparently thinks I'm stimulated enough.


----------



## vraiblonde

LexiGirl75 said:


> What an evil little world in which we reside. Somethings wrong.



No ####.  The people who paid it in don't get any of it back, but those who paid nothing or next to it get something back.

Bush sucks.

I paid more in taxes than my daughter *made* last year, and she got a stimulus check.


----------



## redhotmomma

Pete said:


> Art major?



No. i am just taking some basics. I don't if i want to be a nurse or radiology tech.


----------



## MJ

Pete said:


> Art major?


 
:snort:


----------



## Pete

OK, who is the a-hole who called DHS and ratted me out letting my kid skip?  I can't believe they got here so fast.


----------



## kris31280

If I wanted to skip, all I had to do was tell my mother what I was skipping and why.  Usually it was the damn pep rally I'd skip for an hour or 2 and we'd go have breakfast.  

I also didn't have a curfew, so I could hang out with my friends until 3 am if I wanted, but my butt had better be up and in school by the time school started.  

If my grades started to slip, then all my privelages went away.  

Personally I think the guy is being way over the top and if he thought he had a rebellious teen on his hands now...


----------



## Pete

MJ said:


> :snort:



:snortsnort:


----------



## SShewbert

Kain99 said:


> May I add that my angel is graduating with her nursing degree in the fall and continuing her education another 4 years in Biological Engineering.
> 
> My eldest son is employed by the Charles County Sheriffs department.
> 
> My sweet little baby will be leaving me for an ET position in the Coast Guard in July.
> 
> I think I did pretty good.
> 
> Skipping and all.



Congrats. They sound like they have turned into fine young adults. I am sure you have done a great job in raising them. I was simply stating that I do not agree with skipping school. In a few years that may change. I remember there were a few times that my mom let me miss so that her and I could do something. I am not saying they will not miss days I am just saying that they will not be skipping and going out and partying.


----------



## Baja28

redhotmomma said:


> My Dad didn't care if i went to school or not. When i moved in with him it took him 3 weeks to sign me up for the new school.He didnt care about my grades. He said i have to learn on my own. Ya well that screwed me up. No i am regretting skipping school and getting into trouble. Now that i am about to turn 26 i look back and was like damn i could of already graduated collage and have a great job.I will not let my kids skip school. I hope they make it year round.I want better for my kids. I am going to collage next year woo hoo! Go me!


Your posts are proof positive you should NOT have missed any days from school and should still be attending. 

P.S. Learn how to spell college before applying to one.


----------



## RoseRed

Pete said:


> :snortsnort:



Don't lose your clearance.


----------



## Dye Tied

RoseRed said:


> Don't lose your clearance.


----------



## sockgirl77

LexiGirl75 said:


> The questions made me apprehensive, the choices gave me low self-esteem. And the results have completely confused me.
> 
> I know people like this, say nice things to your face and talk about you behind your back. I can see the computer programmer now, cupping his/her mouth to someone's ear "The mom's who get this need to stop buying treats for themselves and more organic food for their kids that eat the 'yummy fish sticks from the school cafeteria'...".
> 
> This test blows.



Are You a Slacker Mom? 
Your Results
Your quiz score makes you: Bring it on Mom


You my dear, are the envy of all your friends. You roll with the punches. Gum in you hair? You know peanut butter is just the thing to get it out. With a roll of duct tape for any emergency and lots of love, there's nothing you can't do for your kids.


----------



## Nickel

Baja28 said:


> Your posts are proof positive you should NOT have missed any days from school and should still be attending.
> 
> P.S. Learn how to spell college before applying to one.


Come on, maybe she's actually going to collage next year.


----------



## Dye Tied

kris31280 said:


> If I wanted to skip, all I had to do was tell my mother what I was skipping and why.  Usually it was the damn pep rally I'd skip for an hour or 2 and we'd go have breakfast.
> 
> I also didn't have a curfew, so I could hang out with my friends until 3 am if I wanted, but my butt had better be up and in school by the time school started.
> 
> If my grades started to slip, then all my privelages went away.
> 
> Personally I think the guy is being way over the top and if he thought he had a rebellious teen on his hands now...



We need a fly swatter smilie.


----------



## SShewbert

LexiGirl75 said:


> That's hott.
> 
> I learned at work today that you can't pour water into chemicals but you can pour chemicals into water.



What happens if you pour water into chemicals?


----------



## RoseRed

Dye Tied said:


>


----------



## redhotmomma

Ok sorry for spelling a word wrong. Geez. Haven't you ever spelled a word wrong? And YES i am going to go COLLEGE next year! Don't need to be so rude!


----------



## Baja28

Nickel said:


> Come on, maybe she's actually going to collage next year.


 I made a collage in grade school once.


----------



## Pete

LexiGirl75 said:


> I think the object was to get people to spend. Sadly enough, the less rich will spend "free" money without thought unless a bill collector is riding their butts then maybe they will make a payment arrangement for some of the free money.
> 
> The rich(er) people already have it to spend, will spend, no question. So, the need to fill their pockets with "free" money is not necessary due to it being less effective in "the cause".
> 
> In addition, look how long it took them to give the greedies (like me) our checks. They new the Rapid refunders/RAL'rs can be counted on. But how much? Well, tease them with when it's coming and build up that greed to spend it on "this, and this, and this, and that, that, this and that....".



I would have spent it but now they made me mad so I purposely did not spend the $900 I should have gotten.  I was going to spend it on you so you should be mad at Bush.


----------



## MJ

RoseRed said:


>


 
I don't get base humor.


----------



## Baja28

redhotmomma said:


> Ok sorry for spelling a word wrong. Geez. Haven't you ever spelled a word wrong? And YES i am going to go COLLAGE next year! Don't need to be so rude!


Why wait a year to fail, start now.


----------



## Pete

Baja28 said:


> Your posts are proof positive you should NOT have missed any days from school and should still be attending.
> 
> P.S. Learn how to spell college before applying to one.



Ease up vice grip   It was a typo ....breath in.......breath out.....


----------



## RoseRed

MJ said:


> I don't get base humor.



It has to do with 


Silly girl!


----------



## jazz lady

Nickel said:


> Come on, maybe she's actually going to collage next year.



Well, that WOULD be a _privelage_, don't you think?  :shrug:


----------



## MJ

RoseRed said:


> It has to do with
> 
> 
> Silly girl!


 
I miss K_Jo. She always explained everything to me.


----------



## Dye Tied

SShewbert said:


> What happens if you pour water into chemicals?



BONG


----------



## RoseRed

MJ said:


> I miss K_Jo. She always explained everything to me.



How are she and Baby_Jo doing?  Please tell her hello for me!


----------



## redhotmomma

Baja28 said:


> Why wait a year to fail, start now.



Why do you have to be so rude?Why would you say something like that.You must be the type of person to put someone down because of your short comings.


----------



## Groper

Kain99 said:


> I have this beloved friend whom I wish, I could kill!  His step daughter a 9th grader was caught skipping school today.
> 
> In my house, the kids were given 3 free skip days a year.  Just tell Momma so I don't have to freak out and think your dead. I'm sure they skipped more often but it was never an issue.
> 
> Anyhow, my friend is losing his mind.  He has already called her father in Arizona and went rushing over to her friends house to inform the mom that her child was a bastage also.
> 
> He is sending his little, to Military school next year.
> 
> I'm listening to him, thinking My God, what a total over reaction! It's the last week of school... she skipped - BFD!
> 
> My mantra has always been " No kid will make my life hell!"
> 
> Did my hatred of hell make me a slack parent, or is he completely over the top?
> 
> Put her on a weeks restriction and be done with it!  Dayum!



You need to MYOB.


----------



## MJ

RoseRed said:


> How are she and Baby_Jo doing? Please tell her hello for me!


 
They're happy and totally in love with that beautiful baby.   I will.


----------



## SShewbert

LexiGirl75 said:


> Explodes.





Dye Tied said:


> BONG



I never tried it before how was I to know. Now that I know though.........


----------



## cattitude

redhotmomma said:


> Why do you have to be so rude?Why would you say something like that.You must be the type of person to put someone down because of your short comings.



You've met him?


----------



## MJ

redhotmomma said:


> Why do you have to be so rude?Why would you say something like that.You must be the type of person to put someone down because of your short comings.


 
And do you believe he had the nerve to call _me_ judgemental?


----------



## Pete

kris31280 said:


> If I wanted to skip, all I had to do was tell my mother what I was skipping and why.  Usually it was the damn pep rally I'd skip for an hour or 2 and we'd go have breakfast.
> 
> I also didn't have a curfew, so I could hang out with my friends until 3 am if I wanted, but my butt had better be up and in school by the time school started.
> 
> If my grades started to slip, then all my privelages went away.
> 
> Personally I think the guy is being way over the top and if he thought he had a rebellious teen on his hands now...



I am not going to get carried away.  Skipping for a rare mental health day is one thing, anarchy is another.  I don't want him shacked up in my house when he is well into his 20's with his orange hair and his illegitimate kid consuming my groceries and watching MTV.


----------



## sommpd

sockgirl77 said:


> Whatever. How was I not supposed to take that personal? Basically you said that there was something wrong with me having 3 kids out of wedlock and I disagree. I'd rather be happily single than miserably married!


So you planned all three of your kids?


----------



## redhotmomma

cattitude said:


> You've met him?



Nope and don't want to either! Just because i missed spelled a word suddenly i am going to fail school. I wonder if he treat his kids like that if he has any.


----------



## Baja28

redhotmomma said:


> Why do you have to be so rude?Why would you say something like that.You must be the type of person to put someone down because of your short comings.


Hunney, I'm going to tell you something someone should have told you a long time ago.

You're not smart enough to go to COLLEGE, let alone become a nurse or radiology tech.  

Hell, you can't even type a coherent paragraph. Save your money.  YVW.


----------



## sockgirl77

Baja28 said:


> Hunney, I'm going to tell you something someone should have told you a long time ago.
> 
> You're not smart enough to go to COLLEGE, let alone become a nurse or radiology tech.
> 
> Hell, you can't even type a coherent paragraph. Save your money.  YVW.


Michael! It's past your bedtime!


----------



## jetmonkey

vraiblonde said:


> No ####.  The people who paid it in don't get any of it back, but those who paid nothing or next to it get something back.
> 
> Bush sucks.
> 
> I paid more in taxes than my daughter *made* last year, and she got a stimulus check.


No ####. Poor people do not know how to spend money. That's why they are ####ing poor.


----------



## tiltedangel

Pandora said:


> The parents who allow occasional skipping list....
> 
> - Kain
> - Pandora
> - Pete
> 
> 
> I know we are not the only ones....
> 
> Seriously sockgirl, you fight your kids over everything, they will fight back over the things that really matter.





not sure if i qualify since my kids are all grown and on their own..but i allowed skip days too....they are human too and need personal days....and by the way mine all turned out great i am very proud of them.....senior skip day for my son i told him he could skip but only if he went to school and got out without being caught.....sure enough he got out so he earned it...if he did get caught he had to take the consequences


----------



## sockgirl77

sommpd said:


> So you planned all three of your kids?



No. WTF does that have to do with anything?


----------



## MJ

Pete said:


> I am not going to get carried away. Skipping for a rare mental health day is one thing, anarchy is another. I don't want him shacked up in my house when he is well into his 20's with his orange hair and his illegitimate kid consuming my groceries and watching MTV.


 
Wanna skip tomorrow and go to the movies?


----------



## sockgirl77

tiltedangel said:


> not sure if i qualify since my kids are all grown and on their own..but i allowed skip days too....they are human too and need personal days...



That's what Saturdays and Sundays are for.


----------



## redhotmomma

Baja28 said:


> Hunney, I'm going to tell you something someone should have told you a long time ago.
> 
> You're not smart enough to go to COLLEGE, let alone become a nurse or radiology tech.
> 
> Hell, you can't even type a coherent paragraph. Save your money.  YVW.



I am smart enough. Your suppose to go to school to better yourself. Just worry about yourself and leave me alone! I hate negative people. Karma is  bitotch. Just remember that.


----------



## Baja28

sockgirl77 said:


> Michael! It's past your bedtime!


HEY!!   I'm on vacation and someone needs to set her dumb ass straight. 

Nurse or Radi. tech....


----------



## jetmonkey

sockgirl77 said:


> That's what Saturdays and Sundays are for.


I think your avatar has changed your personality. Hawt.


----------



## Baja28

redhotmomma said:


> I am smart enough. Your suppose to go to school to better yourself. Just worry about yourself and leave me alone! I hate negative people. Karma is  bitotch. Just remember that.


Hey!!  Who typed that for you?


----------



## toppick08

Baja28 said:


> I made a collage in grade school once.


----------



## sockgirl77

jetmonkey said:


> I think your avatar has changed your personality. Hawt.



No, my personality changed my avatar.


----------



## Pete

MJ said:


> Wanna skip tomorrow and go to the movies?



Indiana Jones?


----------



## SShewbert

LexiGirl75 said:


> Don't feel bad, after today I remembered learning this in HS science club but it was one of the many things I didn't really retain. I use to know the Element chart to a tee, loved when Jeopardy had the category. They had it a couple of weeks ago, I was shamed. Knowledge is just one of those things that we have to use it or lose it.



Oh well I was home schooled in high school so did not do anything with chemicals except read about them.


----------



## MJ

sockgirl77 said:


> That's what Saturdays and Sundays are for.


 
Kids today don't get Saturday and Sunday off. Besides chores, there's usually sports on the weekend and then church and sunday school.


----------



## RoseRed

Pete said:


> Indiana Jones?



  Sex in the City.


----------



## sockgirl77

MJ said:


> Kids today don't get Saturday and Sunday off. Besides chores, there's usually sports on the weekend and then church and sunday school.



I don't get a day off. :shrug:


----------



## Pete

RoseRed said:


> Sex in the City.



Shirley you jest.


----------



## MJ

Pete said:


> Indiana Jones?


 

Iron Man?


----------



## Pete

MJ said:


> Iron Man?



Heh, a pun


----------



## MJ

Pete said:


> Heh, a pun


 
I'd :snort: again, but Rose will make that joke that I don't understand.


----------



## RoseRed

Pete said:


> Shirley you jest.



And quit calling me Shirley...


----------



## RoseRed

MJ said:


> I'd :snort: again, but Rose will make that joke that I don't understand.


----------



## tiltedangel

sockgirl77 said:


> I don't get a day off. :shrug:



why you don't allow yourself to?


----------



## sockgirl77

tiltedangel said:


> why you don't allow yourself to?



I have responsibilities.


----------



## RoseRed

Pete said:


> I am not going to get carried away.  Skipping for a rare mental health day is one thing, anarchy is another.  I don't want him shacked up in my house when he is well into his 20's with his orange hair and his illegitimate kid consuming my groceries and watching MTV.


----------



## tiltedangel

we all have responsibilities, but sometimes you just have to take time for life...and personal well being.....


----------



## Pete

RoseRed said:


> And quit calling me Shirley...



Bobby have you ever seen a grown man naked?  

That movie always cracked me up.

Sir, allow me I speak jive.


----------



## toppick08

Pete said:


> Bobby have you ever seen a grown man naked?
> 
> That movie always cracked me up.
> 
> Sir, allow me I speak jive.


----------



## sockgirl77

RoseRed said:


>



Was that a Kris joke?


----------



## Cowgirl

Life is too short to be so serious! 

 I never once skipped so much as a class in high school without my parents' consent.  I'm sure there was a day or two that they let me stay home.  :shrug:  I know they didn't let me skip on senior skip day, though.


----------



## RoseRed

sockgirl77 said:


> Was that a Kris joke?



I don't know.  I didn't write it.  :shrug:


----------



## sockgirl77

RoseRed said:


> I don't know.  I didn't write it.  :shrug:



I can't find where he posted that.


----------



## RoseRed

sockgirl77 said:


> I can't find where he posted that.



:shrug:


----------



## jazz lady

sockgirl77 said:


> I can't find where he posted that.



Post 98 in this thread.


----------



## sockgirl77

Pete said:


> I am not going to get carried away.  Skipping for a rare mental health day is one thing, anarchy is another.  I don't want him shacked up in my house when he is well into his 20's with his orange hair and his illegitimate kid consuming my groceries and watching MTV.



Was that a Kris joke?




Thanks Blueberry Lady.


----------



## RoseRed

sockgirl77 said:


> Was that a Kris joke?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Blueberry Lady.



Did you just call Pete a blueberry?  

His raspberry is going to be quite upset.


----------



## Dougstermd

redhotmomma said:


> Nope and don't want to either! Just because i missed spelled a word suddenly i am going to fail school. I wonder if he treat his kids like that if he has any.



liten up gurly.

 that collage shiat was funny


----------



## Dougstermd

MJ said:


> Wanna skip tomorrow and go to the movies?



I wana see that movie "The Strangers" it opens tommorrow


----------



## Kain99

RoseRed said:


> Did you just call Pete a blueberry?
> 
> His raspberry is going to be quite upset.



Now I want a strawberry!


----------



## jazz lady

RoseRed said:


> Did you just call Pete a blueberry?
> 
> His raspberry is going to be quite upset.



No, I'm the blueberry lady.    Remember the blueberry picking party that has yet to be?


----------



## RoseRed

Kain99 said:


> Now I want a strawberry!



I just had 5 Thin Mint GS cookies...


----------



## RoseRed

jazz lady said:


> No, I'm the blueberry lady.    Remember the blueberry picking party that has yet to be?



Yes.  You didn't invite me last year.


----------



## Kain99

RoseRed said:


> I just had 5 Thin Mint GS cookies...



You biatch!


----------



## RoseRed

Kain99 said:


> You biatch!


----------



## Dye Tied

sockgirl77 said:


> Was that a Kris joke?



I don't think "joke" is the proper word.


----------



## jazz lady

RoseRed said:


> Yes.  You didn't invite me last year.



Crop failure.


----------



## jazz lady

Kain99 said:


> You unapproachable (and now haughty) biatch!



:fixedrealgood:


----------



## Kain99

jazz lady said:


> Crop failure.



Lots of  rain this year!  Good for the picking!


----------



## RoseRed

jazz lady said:


> Crop failure.





Kain99 said:


> Lots of  rain this year!  Good for the picking!



I'll be there with feedbag on!


----------



## Kain99

jazz lady said:


> :fixedrealgood:



Jazzy... You have always read my mind.


----------



## sommpd

sockgirl77 said:


> No. WTF does that have to do with anything?


Well I was just curious.  I mean we are on here giving our opinions on people and you say you  have three kids out of wedlock.  This makes me wonder a few things.  I understand if you choose not to answer as it may be embarassing.

Were any of your children planned?

If so, did the father of the child know you were going to get pregnant?


----------



## jazz lady

Kain99 said:


> Lots of  rain this year!  Good for the picking!


And let the rains continue.  The drought last year turned my 5 acres of blueberry bushes into little wizened unedible berries.


----------



## Kain99

jazz lady said:


> And let the rains continue.  The drought last year turned my 5 acres of blueberry bushes into little wizened unedible berries.



This will be a bountiful year!  Blueberry pie for Kain!  Woo Hoo!


----------



## jazz lady

RoseRed said:


> I'll be there with feedbag on!



Blueberry pancakes RULE!


----------



## jazz lady

Kain99 said:


> Jazzy... You have always read my mind.



Warped minds think alike, don't they?


----------



## jazz lady

Kain99 said:


> This will be a bountiful year!  Blueberry pie for Kain!  Woo Hoo!



  I've got plenty of whipped cream to go with it.


----------



## RoseRed

jazz lady said:


> Blueberry pancakes RULE!



Absolutely!


----------



## virgovictoria

Dye Tied said:


> I don't think "joke" is the proper word.



But the flyswater smiley idea has serious potential!


----------



## jazz lady

RoseRed said:


> Absolutely!



With REAL maple syrup and a side of maple sausage.


----------



## Dye Tied

virgovictoria said:


> But the flyswater smiley idea has serious potential!



 Every now and then you just need to smack the hell out of the annoying bastages.


----------



## Kain99

jazz lady said:


> With REAL maple syrup and a side of maple sausage.



Jazzy can I move in with you?


----------



## jetmonkey

sommpd said:


> Well I was just curious.  I mean we are on here giving our opinions on people and you say you  have three kids out of wedlock.  This makes me wonder a few things.  I understand if you choose not to answer as it may be embarassing.
> 
> Were any of your children planned?
> 
> If so, did the father of the child know you were going to get pregnant?


Are you hitting on her?


----------



## jazz lady

Kain99 said:


> Jazzy can I move in with you?



Sure, I have plenty of room here and I love to cook.  But YOU have to cut the grass and take out the trash, 'k?


----------



## jazz lady

Dye Tied said:


> Every now and then you just need to smack the hell out of the annoying bastages.



It's more like several times a day.


----------



## Pete

Kain99 said:


> Jazzy can I move in with you?



Psssssssssssst they are probably pre made refrigerator pancakes.


----------



## unixpirate

Dye Tied said:


> Every now and again you need to smack the hell out of us and call us bad names.



:fixed:


----------



## jazz lady

Pete said:


> Psssssssssssst they are probably pre made refrigerator pancakes.



  As if.    I don't have hardly anything "premade" in my house.


----------



## unixpirate

jazz lady said:


> It's more like several times a day.


----------



## jazz lady

unixpirate said:


>



Ah, you never fail me, baby.   Straight for the gutter.


----------



## unixpirate

jazz lady said:


> It's more like several times a day.



This is like the Parenting and Children forum..


----------



## jazz lady

unixpirate said:


> This is like the Parenting and Children forum..



And I know exactly who the CHILDREN are.


----------



## unixpirate

jazz lady said:


> Ah, you never fail me, baby.   Straight for the gutter.



I love mowing the lawn, I mean cleaning the gutters..


----------



## Kain99

jazz lady said:


> And I know exactly who the CHILDREN are.



Let the biatches skip school!


----------



## virgovictoria

jazz lady said:


> It's more like several times a day.



I'm down with that.


----------



## unixpirate

jazz lady said:


> And I know exactly who the CHILDREN are.



Bad example to the future forum arsetards! 



When we having a drink 



:learn:


----------



## unixpirate

Kain99 said:


> Let the biatches skip school!



That was bad! Did you ever think?


----------



## Kain99

unixpirate said:


> That was bad! Did you ever think?



Not really...


----------



## unixpirate

virgovictoria said:


> I'm down with that.



Love you lovey lump!


----------



## jazz lady

unixpirate said:


> I love mowing the lawn, I mean cleaning the gutters..



I need both done...BADLY.  



unixpirate said:


> Bad example to the future forum arsetards!



I try my best.  :shrug:



> When we having a drink
> 
> 
> 
> :learn:


I'm having one (or two   ) now.


----------



## jazz lady

Kain99 said:


> Let the biatches skip school!



Can I skip work instead?


----------



## missperky




----------



## Kain99

jazz lady said:


> Can I skip work instead?



Yes baby... I'll write your note!


----------



## sommpd

jetmonkey said:


> Are you hitting on her?


haha...not even close.


----------



## unixpirate

jazz lady said:


> I need both done...BADLY.
> 
> 
> 
> I try my best.  :shrug:
> 
> 
> I'm having one (or two   ) now.



Unix does Jazz thread.. Oh wait this is the  Love and Relationships > Parenting and Children > It's hit the fan now!  
 Reply to Unix does Jazz thread!


----------



## jazz lady

Kain99 said:


> Yes baby... I'll write your note!



You've always got my back, dontcha?


----------



## jazz lady

unixpirate said:


> Unix does Jazz thread.. Oh wait this is the  Love and Relationships > Parenting and Children > It's hit the fan now!
> Reply to Unix does Jazz thread!



Shush!    Children may be reading this.


----------



## morningbell

Pandora said:


> The parents who allow occasional skipping list....
> 
> - Kain
> - Pandora
> - Pete
> 
> 
> I know we are not the only ones....
> 
> Seriously sockgirl, you fight your kids over everything, they will fight back over the things that really matter.



I was on there too


----------



## BuddyLee

sockgirl77 said:


> I don't get a day off. :shrug:




Everyone deserves a day off, even kids.


----------



## BuddyLee

Dougstermd said:


> I wana see that movie "The Strangers" it opens tommorrow


I'm there!


----------



## BuddyLee

jazz lady said:


> *Warped mind*s think alike, don't they?


So that's why you're going out with Wicked Wrench and not me.

Ah, it all makes sense now.


----------



## Queenofdenile1

Kain99 said:


> I have this beloved friend whom I wish, I could kill!  His step daughter a 9th grader was caught skipping school today.
> 
> In my house, the kids were given 3 free skip days a year.  Just tell Momma so I don't have to freak out and think your dead. I'm sure they skipped more often but it was never an issue.
> 
> Anyhow, my friend is losing his mind.  He has already called her father in Arizona and went rushing over to her friends house to inform the mom that her child was a bastage also.
> 
> He is sending his little, to Military school next year.
> 
> I'm listening to him, thinking My God, what a total over reaction! It's the last week of school... she skipped - BFD!
> 
> My mantra has always been " No kid will make my life hell!"
> 
> Did my hatred of hell make me a slack parent, or is he completely over the top?
> 
> Put her on a weeks restriction and be done with it!  Dayum!



Sounds like overreaction to me. He's probably just nervous, doesn't want it to get out of control where the kid starts to skip all the time and thinks it's okay or they think they won't get caught. Then possibly losing control as a parent. In today's time, nip in the bud before it does get out of control.


----------



## RareBreed

I only skipped school completely one time. It was Senior Skip Day and because I didn't lie about why I wasn't in school, I got an unexcused absense. I skipped one class another time to eat lunch off campus with my friends (we had different lunch periods) and ended up being left by them anyways. I was a Goody Two Shoes and even when I tried to be bad, it bit me in the butt. Got my "rebelness" out later on in life by getting a tattoo and getting married to a guy I barely knew who was moving out of state.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

sockgirl77 said:


> 1. It's not cool to let your kids skip school.



I think of it as a personal day.  I let my daughter have 1-2 per year.  Some days you just feel like sleeping in and not doing anything.


----------



## sockgirl77

Chasey_Lane said:


> I think of it as a personal day.  I let my daughter have 1-2 per year.  Some days you just feel like sleeping in and not doing anything.



Parents are getting way too lenient(sp?) nowadays. But, that is just my opinion.


----------



## Dye Tied

Chasey_Lane said:


> I think of it as a personal day.  I let my daughter have 1-2 per year.  Some days you just feel like sleeping in and not doing anything.



Heaven forbid if you let her have ice cream for breakfast too!  

Even kids need a break


----------



## Chasey_Lane

sockgirl77 said:


> Parents are getting way too lenient(sp?) nowadays. But, that is just my opinion.


I agree.  My daughter earns privileges because she's a good girl and she does well in school.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Dye Tied said:


> Heaven forbid if you let her have ice cream for breakfast too!


Ice cream for every meal would do her good and maybe thicken her up a bit.


----------



## sockgirl77

Chasey_Lane said:


> I agree.  My daughter earns privileges because she's a good girl and she does well in school.



When I did well in school I got a few bucks for my grades. If I finished off a good year my mom took me to Wild World to The Wet Banana in Colonial Beach.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

sockgirl77 said:


> When I did well in school I got a few bucks for my grades. If I finished off a good year my mom took me to Wild World to The Wet Banana in Colonial Beach.


My daughter doesn't get money for good grades because I feel she should be getting them.  She doesn't get an allowance either (I'm mean like that) but always helps around the house.  What works for me and my family won't always work for the next.  There's no right or wrong, just opinion.


----------



## redhotmomma

What happens if something bad happen to your child, like getting sick really bad or got in accident and they had to miss a lot of school? If you miss too many days you fail. Even if it was a ligit reason. They don't always say it's ok we will let it slide. My brother was in a car accident and was out for a month. When he cam back they said there was nothing they could do they failed him. My Parents went to the school board and they did nothing.


----------



## AndyMarquisLIVE

Kain99 said:


> I have this beloved friend whom I wish, I could kill! His step daughter a 9th grader was caught skipping school today.
> 
> In my house, the kids were given 3 free skip days a year. Just tell Momma so I don't have to freak out and think your dead. I'm sure they skipped more often but it was never an issue.
> 
> Anyhow, my friend is losing his mind. He has already called her father in Arizona and went rushing over to her friends house to inform the mom that her child was a bastage also.
> 
> He is sending his little, to Military school next year.
> 
> I'm listening to him, thinking My God, what a total over reaction! It's the last week of school... she skipped - BFD!
> 
> My mantra has always been " No kid will make my life hell!"
> 
> Did my hatred of hell make me a slack parent, or is he completely over the top?
> 
> Put her on a weeks restriction and be done with it! Dayum!


I always had good grades in school, but I'd skip a few days a year.  I always skipped on the last week of school, bfd.  They're not doing anything in class except watching videos or doing something completely useless anyways. 

I wouldn't even punish the kid, yes your friend is way over the top.


----------



## sockgirl77

redhotmomma said:


> What happens if something bad happen to your child, like getting sick really bad or got in accident and they had to miss a lot of school? If you miss too many days you fail. Even if it was a ligit reason. They don't always say it's ok we will let it slide. My brother was in a car accident and was out for a month. When he cam back they said there was nothing they could do they failed him. My Parents went to the school board and they did nothing.



Honestly, he should have had home schooling then. The Board of Ed provides home teachers in this kind of situation. I actually kinda agree with the school's decision on that. He missed alot of education in a month.


----------



## AndyMarquisLIVE

sockgirl77 said:


> When I did well in school I got a few bucks for my grades. If I finished off a good year my mom took me to Wild World to The Wet Banana in Colonial Beach.


 
If I did well in school, I got ..... nothing. 

If I got as much as one C on my report card, #### would hit the fan and my parents would kirk.  But they had no problem with me skipping a day or two a year, just as long as my report card was "appropriatte" (meaning all A's and B's).


----------



## sockgirl77

AndyMarquisLIVE said:


> I always had good grades in school, but I'd skip a few days a year.  I always skipped on the last week of school, bfd.  They're not doing anything in class except watching videos or doing something completely useless anyways.
> 
> I wouldn't even punish the kid, yes your friend is way over the top.



I only watched a few videos while I was in school. Well, I did have a Psych teacher in LHS that let us watch related movies alot. But, all of the movies had to do with psychology. Cybil was great.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

vraiblonde said:


> I paid more in taxes than my daughter *made* last year, and she got a stimulus check.



Did your daughter skip school?


----------



## sockgirl77

AndyMarquisLIVE said:


> If I did well in school, I got ..... nothing.
> 
> If I got as much as one C on my report card, #### would hit the fan and my parents would kirk.  But they had no problem with me skipping a day or two a year, just as long as my report card was "appropriatte" (meaning all A's and B's).



I didn't get in trouble with my mom if I had a C as long as I had an A to balance it out. Now my dad, that's another story. I got the whole " 
C's are average, don't you want to be more that just average!" speech.


----------



## Cowgirl

One of my BFFs, Jenny, is super smart, and I don't think she's ever NOT gotten straight A's.  Her mother MADE her skip school a few days each school year because Jenny was so serious about school she'd really stress herself out.  Jenny just graduated from vet school with honors.


----------



## redhotmomma

sockgirl77 said:


> Honestly, he should have had home schooling then. The Board of Ed provides home teachers in this kind of situation. I actually kinda agree with the school's decision on that. He missed alot of education in a month.



He couldn't. Half his face was ripped off and one hand was broke. He can only see out of one eye now. The other one is really blurry.He was actually trying to go back to school early because he was worried about failing. So no the school board was wrong.


----------



## Cowgirl

redhotmomma said:


> He couldn't. Half his face was ripped off and one hand was broke. He can only see out of one eye now. The other one is really blurry.He was actually trying to go back to school early because he was worried about failing. So no the school board was wrong.



He got in a serious accident and your family was worried about him failing a grade?  Big deal!  At least he's alive!


----------



## AndyMarquisLIVE

sockgirl77 said:


> I didn't get in trouble with my mom if I had a C as long as I had an A to balance it out. Now my dad, that's another story. I got the whole "
> C's are average, don't you want to be more that just average!" speech.


One time I brought home a D on an interim.  That was the last time. 

I bungeed that bad boy back up to a high-B (91%) in 2 weeks to protect my ass. 

Oh yeah, it's harder to get A's and B's in Florida than it is up here because an 83% is a C, 69% is an F, an 92% is a B.


----------



## sockgirl77

redhotmomma said:


> He couldn't. Half his face was ripped off and one hand was broke. He can only see out of one eye now. The other one is really blurry.He was actually trying to go back to school early because he was worried about failing. So no the school board was wrong.



Wow. That's awful. I still agree with the school's decision though.


----------



## sockgirl77

AndyMarquisLIVE said:


> One time I brought home a D on an interim.  That was the last time.
> 
> I bungeed that bad boy back up to a high-B (91%) in 2 weeks to protect my ass.
> 
> Oh yeah, it's harder to get A's and B's in Florida than it is up here because an 83% is a C, 69% is an F, an 92% is a B.



In NC it is the same way. Up here 90% is an A. Also, in NC, There is no F. They have E's which makes sense because it is the next letter in the alphabet. It's also the same way in Charles County. When I moved to St. Mary's my mom asked why they had F's and not E's. The teacher responded "parents would think that it meant Excellent".


----------



## redhotmomma

Cowgirl said:


> He got in a serious accident and your family was worried about him failing a grade?  Big deal!  At least he's alive!



He was not my family. After 3 weeks the bandages came off. He just wanted things to get back to normal. The school was informed of his accident. It happen in front of the school. I was 2 weeks after school started. He ended up getting his GED a year later. He passed with flying colors.


----------



## redhotmomma

sockgirl77 said:


> Wow. That's awful. I still agree with the school's decision though.



They could of let him have home schooling. It was the beginning of the year anyways.


----------



## Cowgirl

redhotmomma said:


> He was not my family. After 3 weeks the bandages came off. He just wanted things to get back to normal. The school was informed of his accident. It happen in front of the school. I was 2 weeks after school started. He ended up getting his GED a year later. He passed with flying colors.



No comprende.  You said he was your brother. Is that not family?  Either way, this doesn't really have anything to do with the thread.


----------



## AndyMarquisLIVE

sockgirl77 said:


> In NC it is the same way. Up here 90% is an A.


These kids have it easy up here. Especially in middle school math.

I had math at Three Oaks Middle School in Florida. I have two words for you: Van Mitchell.  

He was the devil.

4 chapters of homework each night, every night. 

My middle school english teacher was an absolute .


----------



## redhotmomma

Cowgirl said:


> No comprende.  You said he was your brother. Is that not family?  Either way, this doesn't really have anything to do with the thread.



Only my brother wanted to go back. I was trying to say if you let your child skip school they will take away of a day that could be used for a better reason like a accident or illness. Thats all.


----------



## AndyMarquisLIVE

sockgirl77 said:


> In NC it is the same way. Up here 90% is an A. Also, in NC, There is no F. They have E's which makes sense because it is the next letter in the alphabet. It's also the same way in Charles County. When I moved to St. Mary's my mom asked why they had F's and not E's. The teacher responded "parents would think that it meant Excellent".


They had the "E" thing in Florida as well.

They DO have F's in Charles County.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

sommpd said:


> If so, did the father of the child know you were going to get pregnant?



I would assume any smart man would know that when you play hide the sausage, pregnancy could be the result. No form of B/C is 100%, except of course abstinence.


----------



## sockgirl77

AndyMarquisLIVE said:


> They had the "E" thing in Florida as well.
> 
> They DO have F's in Charles County.



They didn't when I was in school there. :shrug:


----------



## sockgirl77

sommpd said:


> Well I was just curious.  I mean we are on here giving our opinions on people and you say you  have three kids out of wedlock.  This makes me wonder a few things.  I understand if you choose not to answer as it may be embarassing.
> 
> Were any of your children planned?
> 
> If so, did the father of the child know you were going to get pregnant?



Please tell me what you wonder.
Am I a good mom? Am I using your tax dollars to support my kids? Do I take care of my kids? Do I sit on my ass all day doing nothing? 


No.


----------



## DoWhat

sockgirl77 said:


> Please tell me what you wonder.
> Am I a good mom? Am I using your tax dollars to support my kids? *Do I take care of my kids?* Do I sit on my ass all day doing nothing?
> 
> 
> No.



Oops.


----------



## sockgirl77

DoWhat said:


> Oops.



Yeah. Of couse I take care of my kids. I cannot talk on the phone and type to save my life.


----------



## RareBreed

sockgirl77 said:


> Please tell me what you wonder.
> *Am I a good mom*? Am I using your tax dollars to support my kids? Do I take care of my kids? Do I sit on my ass all day doing nothing?
> 
> 
> No.



And you're a good mom.


----------



## sockgirl77

RareBreed said:


> And you're a good mom.



God. I really screwed that post up. Someone hasn't had enough coffee this morning.


----------



## surfer1

Kain99 said:


> Yes they should!  They are little people and soon little adults.  Unless you give them some semblance of control you lose!
> 
> Don't even tell me, you never skipped behind mean mommies back.



I trusted my kids to do the right thing. They had control but they knew the rules and for the most part followed them. If they strayed They knew they could call us(drunk at a party) or discuss with us any problem. We might not be happy but would work through it. We never set up things like ok to skip days! Now I'm not saying that it never happened that my child came to me and said I want or need to miss this day for whatever reason and I didn't ok it-I did on occasion but it was discussed and understood. I knew wherwe they were! Thats being responsible.


----------



## nomoney

I skipped tons, specially my senior year. I graduated with a 3.875 gpa, a member of the national honor society, took all AP classes, and was a varsity ball player all 4 years.  :shrug:  Heck senior skip day, (this was my junior year) even got to drive a rental car to school so if I got caught driving out of the parking lot (they were taking tag numbers that day) they had no clue who I was.  

I've allowed my boys one or two blah days here and there.  My youngest doesn't do grades yet but has all VGs and my oldest has been a member of the A/B honor roll all year.  (thats because of one lousy b in handwriting he cant seem to pull up because he writes like a doctor).  :shrug:  

There's a line that can be crossed, that as parents you have to be careful not to toe that line too much.  You can't let them get away with too much.  But you also can't be a prison foreman 24/7 either.


----------



## -lilgiggles-

Every parent is going to raise their children according to their own beliefs. However, I think that it important for all parents (especially those of teenagers) to keep in mind that teens want your respect as much as you want it from them. 

I think that it is fine to allow children to skip so long as there are limitations and they are up front about their plans. It is the same as going to a friend's house - if they know that there is a chance their parent will listen and try to understand their point, the kid will be more honest than if they know that they will get shot down before they get 2 words out. 

Kids will be kids and some ways are better than others to handle them. 
If this was the first time the girl has done that, I think that the dad definately overreacted. That's like chopping off someone's toungue because they said "crap." If it wasn't her first time, then I still think he could have handled it better, but I guess she deserved it. 

I hope he knows that going insane and then sending her to military school is not going to straighten her out right away. She will learn discipline and how to salute, but I don't think its going to fix everything at home. Good luck to him and all other parents that feel a school of other rebellious kids is going to fix all problems!


*That said, a small private school will allow her to receive more attention from teachers & authority if that had anything to do with her skipping. I went to private school all my life, but I've heard that crowded public schools are a lot easier to sneak out of than private where the teacher-student ratio is more like 1:20.


----------



## Baja28

My kids skip 2-3 days a week and there going to cabbage to get there degre in nurse or radaioligy.


----------



## sockgirl77

Baja28 said:


> My kids skip 2-3 days a week and there going to cabbage to get there degre in nurse or radaioligy.



It's collage. Get it straight.


----------



## MJ

Baja28 said:


> My kids skip 2-3 days a week and there going to cabbage to get there degre in nurse or radaioligy.



OMG let it go...


----------



## SoMDGirl42

Baja28 said:


> My kids skip 2-3 days a week and there going to cabbage to get there degre in nurse or radaioligy.



You better be nice. She might be the nurse on duty one day when you come in. Or better yet, she might be the radiology tech on duty when they have to do a sonogram of your balls


----------



## Baja28

SoMDGirl42 said:


> You better be nice. She might be the nurse on duty one day when you come in. Or better yet, she might be the radiology tech on duty when they have to do a sonogram of your balls


  Why do I think the only position she'll get will be emptying my bedpan?


----------



## vegmom

My daughter is starting MS next year and knows that skipping is one offense where the hammer shall fall.  Education is top priority in our house.  

I think the OPs friend is overreacting-  If it was one day skipping school and not part of a pattern of bad behavior, of course.  My kid would probably get an "ouch!" length restriction for a first offense, with something stricter if skip day activities were also something to give me more gray hair.


----------



## redhotmomma

Baja28 said:


> My kids skip 2-3 days a week and there going to cabbage to get there degre in nurse or radaioligy.



Grow up ! What are you 12?


----------



## Baja28

redhotmomma said:


> Grow up ! What are you 12?


14-1/2


----------



## PrepH4U

nomoney said:


> I skipped tons, specially my senior year. I graduated with a 3.875 gpa, a member of the national honor society, took all AP classes, and was a varsity ball player all 4 years.  :shrug:  Heck senior skip day, (this was my junior year) even got to drive a rental car to school so if I got caught driving out of the parking lot (they were taking tag numbers that day) they had no clue who I was.
> 
> I've allowed my boys one or two blah days here and there.  My youngest doesn't do grades yet but has all VGs and my oldest has been a member of the A/B honor roll all year.  (thats because of one lousy b in handwriting he cant seem to pull up because he writes like a doctor).  :shrug:
> 
> There's a line that can be crossed, that as parents you have to be careful not to toe that line too much.  You can't let them get away with too much.  But you also can't be a prison foreman 24/7 either.



I hope they called CPS on your Mother!   That is neglect if you ask me!


----------



## Xaquin44

I would never let my kids skip.  Weekends not good enough?  they also have holidays, half days, snow days, summer vacation, christmas break, spring break, parent teacher conference days, little 15 minute breaks between each class, lunch, and to top it off, the school day is shorter then any given work day anyway.

If they feel the need to unwind in HS, then woe betide them when they get to the real world.


----------



## redhotmomma

Baja28 said:


> 14-1/2



Not that you care but I just found out that my friend son just died yesterday so why don't you just back off!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chasey_Lane

PrepH4U said:


> I hope they called CPS on your Mother!   That is neglect if you ask me!



  Had she gone to school she would have learned how to put shoes on her feet.


----------



## PrepH4U

Chasey_Lane said:


> Had she gone to school she would have learned how to put shoes on her feet.



Oh you are so right! She would have learned the difference between black and brown, some peoples children!


----------



## vegmom

I was actually sick on my senior skip day (and the days right before/after).  I'm such a dork.

My grandmother would have rung my neck if I'd ever been caught skipping. The only time she let me miss school when I was not sick was when my 10th grade BF dumped me out of the blue on a Sunday night.  Ripped my heart out.  I went with her to a doctors appointment and then we hit the mall.  Knowing how strict she normally was about school  made me really appreciate that day off.


----------



## clevalley

PrepH4U said:


> I hope they called *CPS *on your Mother!   That is neglect if you ask me!



 I thought is was UPS?


----------



## clevalley

We always were told, 'if you want to take the day off, let us know.  As long as your grades are up and have no tests it's OK.  Just don't abuse it...'

Never skipped a day of school in my life with a deal like that!   We always asked and were honest, most of the time it was for hunting or fishing...


----------



## PrepH4U

clevalley said:


> I thought is was UPS?



Yep that would have been a valuable lesson also, "what can brown do for you"


----------



## sockgirl77

PrepH4U said:


> Yep that would have been a valuable lesson also, "what can brown do for you"



I like it!


----------



## Roberta

sockgirl77 said:


> When I did well in school I got a few bucks for my grades. If I finished off a good year my mom took me to Wild World to The Wet Banana in Colonial Beach.



Miss Grammar, what kind of sentence is that?


----------



## sockgirl77

Roberta said:


> Miss Grammar, what kind of sentence is that?



Did you read the entire thread to find one grammatical error of mine?


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Roberta said:


> Miss Grammar, what kind of sentence is that?


The one that's like your siggy? :shrug:


----------



## Roberta

sockgirl77 said:


> Did you read the entire thread to find one grammatical error of mine?



Nope, just could not make sense of that sentence. You are having no problem making fun of another poster about a typo, so what goes around comes around.


----------



## Roberta

Chasey_Lane said:


> The one that's like your siggy? :shrug:



 If you are talking about my signature line, they are quotes, I did not write.


----------



## Radiant1

Roberta said:


> If you are talking about my signature line, they are quotes, I did not write.



Even worse!  Proper grammar would require you put those in "".


----------



## Roberta

Radiant1 said:


> Even worse!  Proper grammar would require you put those in "".



I see YOU did that in YOUR signature line.


----------



## clevalley

clevalley said:


> I thought is was UPS?





PrepH4U said:


> Yep that would have been a valuable lesson also, "what can brown do for you"





sockgirl77 said:


> I like it!



Completly  but this is one of my favorite UPS foepa's


----------



## Radiant1

Roberta said:


> I see YOU did that in YOUR signature line.



Nope, that's because my quotes are _attributed_.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Radiant1 said:


> Nope, that's because my quotes are _attributed_.



Keep skooling it.


----------



## Roberta

Radiant1 said:


> Nope, that's because my quotes are _attributed_.



Just what this forum needs, another Grammar Queen.


----------



## Radiant1

Roberta said:


> Just what this forum needs, another Grammar Queen.


----------



## Christy

sockgirl77 said:


> And parents should be parents. They need to know the importance of their education and allowing them to skip school is not helping that.


 
I'm sorry, but my kid could skip half the school year and still not be behind when it comes to the "education" she gets in public school.

Add me to the list of "parents who aren't parents."


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Christy said:


> Add me to the list of "parents who aren't parents."


I'll let you sit beside me.


----------



## Christy

Chasey_Lane said:


> I'll let you sit beside me.


 
Sweet.


----------



## MMDad

sockgirl77 said:


> They didn't when I was in school there. :shrug:



That was a loooooong time ago.


----------



## sockgirl77

Roberta said:


> Nope, just could not make sense of that sentence. You are having no problem making fun of another poster about a typo, so what goes around comes around.



Am I your new Pixie?


----------



## sockgirl77

MMDad said:


> That was a loooooong time ago.



I know. I've been out of Charles County schools for 17 years now.


----------



## bresamil

You know, when I was in high school, I never skipped but there were days I just didn't want to go, and my mother let me stay home.

I ask my teenager, when I can tell he's really not up to going because he's exhausted or unwell, if he wants to stay home and he looks at me like I'm crazy.  "And make up all that work?  No way!"

Boy 2 is the same way.  He'll only stay home if he's on his death bed.

The girl will stay home at the drop of a hat BUT she's only in 5th grade.


----------



## AndyMarquisLIVE

Roberta said:


> Just what this forum needs, another Grammar Queen.


Roberta's hit the bottle and is posting again. 

This could get fun.


----------



## CRoyal

Lance said:


> Life`s a Peach



Hey little guy, you gonna come out on the boards and play now?


----------



## oldman

I only read a few pages and have to say some of you are unreal IMO.  Sure I skipped a few days and my #1 son skipped 39 days in a row but neither was done with permission.  And you wonder why the world has changed so much.  I don't give a hoot if he/she has an A average and turns out to be president, I just cannot understand giving your kids permission to not follow the rules of the land.  Health days, BS.  Sounds to me as if you want to be friends and not parents.


----------



## sockgirl77

oldman said:


> Sounds to me as if you want to be friends and not parents.



Exactly.


----------



## Christy

oldman said:


> I only read a few pages and have to say some of you are unreal IMO. Sure I skipped a few days and my #1 son skipped 39 days in a row but neither was done with permission.


 
39 days in a row!  

How the hell do you not know that your kid skipped school for 39 days? 

I think I'll stick with my straight A student taking a day off from school every now and then.


----------



## oldman

Christy said:


> 39 days in a row!
> 
> How the hell do you not know that your kid skipped school for 39 days?
> 
> I think I'll stick with my straight A student taking a day off from school every now and then.



Single parent and it took that darn long for the school to notify me.  How was I to know until they told me?  So sure, keep giving your kid the excuse to not attend school, and just what does he/she do while goofing off?  Good lesson on how to beat the system Mom.


----------



## Pandora

oldman said:


> Single parent and it took that darn long for the school to notify me.  How was I to know until they told me?  So sure, keep giving your kid the excuse to not attend school, and just what does he/she do while goofing off?  Good lesson on how to beat the system Mom.



You are just being silly.  I don't think any of the parents who have said they allow 'skip/mental health/personal' days have children that are below average in school and I think we are well aware that they are doing the homework in school, nor do I think any of the parents are allowing more than 3 days off per year.  I would have set somebody's ass on fire at the school for failing to notify me of his absence, had that been my son.  For your son to skip 39 days of school and not be the least bit concerned about what would happen to him if caught, I'd say you have some other issues there, wouldn't you agree?

In this county, they have a notification system in place that will call the parent and let them know their child was marked absent for the day. 

BTW, good to see you back and posting.


----------



## sockgirl77

Pandora said:


> In this county, they have a notification system in place that will call the parent and let them know their child was marked absent for the day.



It started my junior year.


----------



## Cowgirl

oldman said:


> Single parent and it took that darn long for the school to notify me.  How was I to know until they told me?  So sure, keep giving your kid the excuse to not attend school, and just what does he/she do while goofing off?  Good lesson on how to beat the system Mom.



Didn't you ever check his homework?  Did you even notice he didn't have any homework?  I find it rather humorous that you came on here saying parents who let their kids skip now and then are not doing their job, and yet your son got away with skipping 39 days in a row and you didn't even know about it.


----------



## AndyMarquisLIVE

Cowgirl said:


> Didn't you ever check his homework? Did you even notice he didn't have any homework? I find it rather humorous that you came on here saying parents who let their kids skip now and then are not doing their job, and yet your son got away with skipping 39 days in a row and you didn't even know about it.


----------



## oldman

Cowgirl said:


> Didn't you ever check his homework?  Did you even notice he didn't have any homework?  I find it rather humorous that you came on here saying parents who let their kids skip now and then are not doing their job, and yet your son got away with skipping 39 days in a row and you didn't even know about it.



I am not making excuses for being a single parent and raising two teenagers.  I thought it very odd that I wasn't notifiied that kid hadn't attended for that long.  This was in the 80's so maybe things were different then.  What could I have done differently?  I made the choice to drop him off at the school at 5:30 in the morning on my way to work.  He couldn't just wander off from there and got to know the janitors so it sort of worked out.  I wasn't happy about any of this but it sure taught me a lesson in life.  I never judge anyone until I can place myself in their shoes.  If you want to call me a bad parent you're certainly entitled but despite all both sons have turned out to be good, honest citizens of this world.


----------



## Pandora

oldman said:


> both sons have turned out to be good, honest citizens of this world.



And right there is all that matters.


----------



## oldman

AndyMarquisLIVE said:


>



Andy you gotta get a life.  You are one sick SOB with nothing else to do in life other than post stupid comments/articles on a website.  I hope some day you grow up.


----------



## oldman

Pandora said:


> And right there is all that matters.



Yes it is.  I've gotta admit I'm biased because I'm from a different generation but darned if we didn't raised a good crop of the future.


----------



## AndyMarquisLIVE

oldman said:


>


I'm the one who needs to grow up?


----------



## oldman

AndyMarquisLIVE said:


> I'm the one who needs to grow up?



Sorry Andy but don't know any other way to say it, Yes!


----------



## Kain99

This is an awesome exhibit of sociolgy!  WE have those who defend, those who deny and those who haven't a clue!  This is da bomb!


----------



## toppick08

oldman said:


> Andy you gotta get a life.  You are one sick SOB with nothing else to do in life other than post stupid comments/articles on a website.  I hope some day you grow up.



I'm tryin' too.


:shrug:


----------



## Cowgirl

oldman said:


> I am not making excuses for being a single parent and raising two teenagers.  I thought it very odd that I wasn't notifiied that kid hadn't attended for that long.  This was in the 80's so maybe things were different then.  What could I have done differently?  I made the choice to drop him off at the school at 5:30 in the morning on my way to work.  He couldn't just wander off from there and got to know the janitors so it sort of worked out.  I wasn't happy about any of this but it sure taught me a lesson in life.  I never judge anyone until I can place myself in their shoes.  If you want to call me a bad parent you're certainly entitled but despite all both sons have turned out to be good, honest citizens of this world.



I'm not trying to say you were a bad parent.  Yes, I do think it was odd that the school didn't notify you, but in my opinion, you should have known something was fishy.  :shrug:  My parents asked me about school every day.  They asked to see homework and tests.  

I'm glad your kids turned out well.   Don't you think it's possible that if your child could miss 39 days of school and turn out well, surely these kids who miss 1 or two can also turn out well?  I've already read several posts by parents who have honor roll kids who are allowed to miss a day now and then.


----------



## softballgrl

*Skipping school*

I haven't read all of the thread, but....

I did try and skip school once. I dated a guy from another school/county and I was in the journalism class so I had a hall pass or leave pass for any sporting event (I was the sports editor) so...I thought I'd take it apon myself to leave one day and travel to a basketball game at my boyfriends school. Mom could read right thru this one....man, she slapped me silly when I FINALLY got home, over an hour late and my boyfriend dropped me off. 
  man, are we stuuuupid when we're young. 

I do think she needs to have some regard for the rules in her home, but military school may be over the top ...unless she has issues in other areas, but if he's just frustrated and blowing steam, he should rethink that. Guidance with Grace (love) is always the best way I think. but...some kids do push you way beyond the grace part. depends on the personality. 

It only took one could slap for me!


----------



## Christy

oldman said:


> Single parent and it took that darn long for the school to notify me. How was I to know until they told me? So sure, keep giving your kid the excuse to not attend school, and just what does he/she do while goofing off? Good lesson on how to beat the system Mom.


 

Fight the powa!  

I have two kids who are polar opposites of each other, so when folks claim that it is all about "consistent parenting" I have to laugh.  

My son would prefer to do anything other than school, so he requires a more heavy handed approach.  Someone always leaning on him to do his school work.

My daughter is a little brainiac who likes to learn anything and everything on her own.  She has never not been on the honor roll.  She can get through her school work with her eyes closed.

I'd say both actually learn more outside of school than they do in school though.  I'm not a huge fan of the public school system.  I think it is highly over rated when it comes to the end all be all of "education".  I think more parents should take their kids out of school as often as possible and run them down to DC, Baltimore, Gettysburg, Williamsburg, hell, even St. Mary's City.  They get a lot more out of that than they do sitting in a group doing "word chunks" in a classroom.


----------



## mommarock

Pete said:


> Sure it is as long as it is not a routine occurance. Boy and I both played hookey a few weeks ago.  He had 3 missed days all year and we needed a "mental health day"




 That's exactly what I call those days!  I definitly think stepdad overreacted.  You can be a good parent and still let them have a sense that they have a little control.  Kids can learn alot through experience.  I would rather be aware of the action so I could monitor the consequence and make sure they learn from it.  That way I'm not always the b*$%h either and they learn that they don't always know everything! "You want to skip school, ok fine. You have to make up all of the work you missed in those AP classes. If the grade on the report card changes because of missed work, there may be h#$l to pay so just remember that and have a great day!"


----------



## backagain39

IMO, If you enforce total control over your children and don't allow some exceptions to rules then when they get *out from under your thumb*, all heck lets loose.  I have seen it time and time again.   Rules can be made to be flexible.  Now with bad moral and character traits, lying, stealing, etc. there should not be any tolerance, but that is another subject.


----------



## Bann

AndyMarquisLIVE said:


> One time I brought home a D on an interim. That was the last time.
> 
> I bungeed that bad boy back up to a high-B (91%) in 2 weeks to protect my ass.
> 
> Oh yeah, it's harder to get A's and B's in Florida than it is up here because an 83% is a C, 69% is an F, an 92% is a B.


 

Where in FL? And how long ago? When I was in northern FL (which was 3 years ago) they changed their grading system to: 90-100% = A, 80-90%= B, etc. That was probably in 2001 or 2002, I can't recall now. Anyway, the reason given was that the students in our county would have the same "chance" as other students in the majority of the state in competing (grade-wise) for scholarships & getting into colleges, etc.

I disagreed with changing it, but :shrug: the reason did make sense. The only thing I could do was explain to mine that I didn't consider 80% a "real" B. I'm such a mean mom I use the "other" grading system when I look at their grades to this day. I know what they are capable of, so I hold them accountable to what they are capable of doing.


----------

